# Dwarf Puffer and Amano question



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought they will eat shrimp too?


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Puffers and Amano's are fine for me - have had 3 of them with about 7 amano shrimp,3 Oto's and 3 Australian Rainbows for well over a year now in a heavily planted 20 gallon tank. 

I don't think Amano's will breed in a freshwater only tank, so you shouldn't worry about babies from them, however, my Puffers did go after and enjoy some ghost shrimp, which are much smaller then my Amano's, so I'd be carefull with any other types of smaller shrimp.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

jhoetzl said:


> Puffers and Amano's are fine for me - have had 3 of them with about 7 amano shrimp,3 Oto's and 3 Australian Rainbows for well over a year now in a heavily planted 20 gallon tank.
> 
> I don't think Amano's will breed in a freshwater only tank, so you shouldn't worry about babies from them, however, my Puffers did go after and enjoy some ghost shrimp, which are much smaller then my Amano's, so I'd be carefull with any other types of smaller shrimp.


I'm going to give them light brackish waters and see how they do, I have 2 puffers with 7 amanos and no one is getting harassed or anything like that, kept an eye on the tank for hours, it was amazing stuff tho watching shrimp forage. Anyone know if puffers can be kept in brackish waters. (Dwarf puffers) Thanx a million guys


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Dwarf puffers are 100% freshwater fish. You can find out quite a bit more information here:

http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/

And my dwarf puffer will eat small cherry shrimp and, as he gets older and more aggressive, I wouldn't put it past him to eat the adults, either. Of course, your mileage may vary... Good luck with your puffs -- they are a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Echoing the YMMV, but whoever told you Dwarf puffers don't mess with shrimp lied to you.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

amanos are alot bigger then cherries, so far they get along, guess if I want to breed the amanos I'll do a shrimp only tank, thanks guys for the info


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Dwarf puffers WILL eat any type of shrimp. If they get a chance to get an amano, they will. For the most part amano shrimp are to large for them, but if they let their guard down the puffs may attack! I have bred dwarf puffers now for about 2 years and know that nay invert I put in my tank with my adult breeders has a good chance of being chomped on!


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanx dwarfpuffer, well they didn't mess with my shrimp but I gave them their own tank, maybe when they mature I'll try to breed some puffers too. Right now I added brackish water to the shrimp tank after a water change. Some of the small ones I have seems like they grew overnight, they're growing kinda fast.... Anyone have luck breeding amanos? Everyone just talks about cherrys and crystals on this thread. I did some searching and couldn't find any info.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well you want to keep your water 100% fresh until you have eggs about to hatch. And even then you only want the larva to go into the brackish water. Be carefull not to kill all your shrimp.

The reason many people don't talk about breeding amano shrimp is you can buy them for about 2 bucks a shrimp and it takes alot of effort/time/investment to raise amanos so many find it is not worth breeding them.


----------



## Seattle (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is a basic site about breeding Amano shrimp. 
http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm
It may help you.
I have 5 dps with about 20 amanos and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanx alot guys, I found a few sites with Amano breeding info. and I know what to do now, only after hatching you can throw the shrimplets into salt water till they morph into their adult stage and acclimate slowly back to fresh. If my breeding is sucessful I'll try to get pics. Now I just need half my stock to mature haha, thanks again folks, this forum is freaking great!


----------

